# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Ηχεια creative T7700

## Donnie_Darko

Ψαχνω αν υπαρχει το service manual για τα creative inspire T7700.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν τα βαζω δυνατα αυξομειωνεται η ενταση.
Οταν παλιοτερα ειχα αυτο το προβλημα, εριχνα στο ποτενσιομετρο για την ενταση σπρευ με λαδι.
Τωρα ομως οσο και να ριχνω δεν γινεται τιποτα...

----------


## Donnie_Darko

απο οτι καταλαβα δεν φταιει το ποτενσιομετρο. Καμμια γνωμη τι μπορει να φταιει ;

----------


## dovegroup

> Ψαχνω αν υπαρχει το service manual για τα creative inspire T7700.
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν τα βαζω δυνατα αυξομειωνεται η ενταση.
> Οταν παλιοτερα ειχα αυτο το προβλημα, εριχνα στο ποτενσιομετρο για την ενταση σπρευ με λαδι.
> Τωρα ομως οσο και να ριχνω δεν γινεται τιποτα...


Θα σου πρότεινα να μην ψεκάζεις σπρέυ με λάδι στα ποντεσιόμετρα, καταστρέφονται πολύ γρηγορότερα άσχετα αν δουλεύουν προσωρινά.

----------

